# Hot pink laced with black glitter...Wearable I swear



## TDoll (Jul 17, 2008)

I did this look today...the first pics are of the look with just black liner.  THEN I decided it needed something extra and saw the perfect opportunity to use my black glitter and new eye liner mixing medium.  The last picture shows how that turned out with the glitter. The glitter was actually really subtle.  My husband was intrigued...lol. Hope you like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







































And with the glitter...






FACE:
Prep+Prime Face
Light Medium/Natural and Shimmer MSF
Nuance and Gentle MB

EYES:
Bare Study Paint pot - from crease up to brow
Pink Couture shadestick - all over lid, blended into the Bare Study
Pen n Pink- outer half of lid
Yogurt - inner half of lid
All Girl Pigment - mixed with e/l mixing medium to line lower lash line and used dry in the crease and blended slightly onto brow bone
Vanilla pigment - (dry) to highlight under brow
Sushi Flower - outer v
Post Haste - to deepen color of outer v
HiP cream liner in black
Black Glitter - mixed with e/l mixing medium and applied over black liner
Powerpoint e/l in engraved - waterlines
CG lashblast in black
Maybelline define a brow pencil in medium brown

(did I use enough eye products??...lol)

LIPS:
Sublime Culture l/l (thank you my lovely package pal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Peachstock l/s
Cultureclash lipglass

Thanks for looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​​
​


----------



## trammie (Jul 17, 2008)

Gorgeous! Gosh now i have to go get bare study and pen n pink, thanks a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 17, 2008)

This is fantastic.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 17, 2008)

*thats a hot look  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 17, 2008)

great look


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 17, 2008)

is that pen n pink on outer? i thiught it would be lighter. anyway i have to get thses colours n try this look!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_is that pen n pink on outer? i thiught it would be lighter. anyway i have to get thses colours n try this look!_

 
I used pen n pink on the outer half over the base color, then put the outer v color over it.  You cant really see the pen n pink, it just helped the darker colors blend well over it and deepened the base color.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 18, 2008)

Really, really pretty!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 18, 2008)

you look pretty in pink!


----------



## glassy girl (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice! What brand is the black glitter i love it.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassy girl* 

 
_Nice! What brand is the black glitter i love it._

 
It's MAC's black glitter (dc'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mixed with e/l mixing medium


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jul 18, 2008)

omg! so pretty!! i love the glitter


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 18, 2008)

im such a dork that i need to see a tut on this, luv it!


----------



## shaolinsilver (Jul 18, 2008)

love it! your looks are so polished and always gorgeous.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 18, 2008)

I really love your looks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Another great job!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jul 18, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## rbella (Jul 18, 2008)

I would give anything to have those lashes!  They look fake they are so long!  I love them!!!!!!!!!  Beautiful look!


----------



## Eyelashwishes (Jul 18, 2008)

wow, this is sooo gorgeous!
i loove the gliter, and it is very wearable....it makes me want to try something like that out.


----------



## yummiebitez (Jul 18, 2008)

i likey!!!! ok fine, i believe you! Very wearable! LOVEEEEEE IT


----------



## deven.marie (Jul 18, 2008)

I lovee this, i thought about doing black glitter liner but chickened out, now i think ill try it!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 18, 2008)

I need like everything you used LOL. Love it!


----------



## Jot (Jul 18, 2008)

love it. the glitter is fab too xx


----------



## xShoegal (Jul 18, 2008)

Thats lovely


----------



## nunu (Jul 18, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 18, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 18, 2008)

i love the look with the glitter. i am always amazed at how your liner comes out!


----------



## HoneyLicious (Jul 18, 2008)

you look Hot!


----------



## lausiepoos (Jul 18, 2008)

love it. I agree with the poster who said your looks are really polished. your descriptions are fun too!

I've never used my black glitter but I'll definitely be trying this technique. I also have an unused pink glitter - seems it may be the time to dig them out!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 18, 2008)

This is soooooo pretty T! Love it on ya!


----------



## delidee32 (Jul 18, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## n_c (Jul 18, 2008)

Love it!!!


----------



## AmyAngel (Jul 18, 2008)

Great look! I love glitter on liner.


----------



## msmack (Jul 18, 2008)

very pretty!!!


----------



## makeba (Jul 18, 2008)

wearing glitter on the liner is always a showstopper!!! very pretty


----------



## Renee (Jul 18, 2008)

Fabulous! i'd love to see a tutorial on this!


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Jul 18, 2008)

WoW Love This Look!!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks so much guys! I'll try to get a tutorial out for this soon!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 19, 2008)

Whoa, this looks awesome... excellent job!!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 19, 2008)

This is hot!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 19, 2008)

*~*Love it!!!*~*


----------



## nicolen2452 (Jul 19, 2008)

I want everything you used! Such a great look, am really loving all the matte e/s looks.... Def next on the list!


----------



## moonlit (Jul 19, 2008)

Love the makeup.it's perfect!!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 22, 2008)

i always love your FOTD's 
you did an amazing job!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome look all around


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 22, 2008)

Sooo pretty!!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 22, 2008)

looooooooooove your haircut!!!


----------



## iio (Jul 22, 2008)

okay okay whats your secret? how did you get such long lashes!!?? very beautiful look.


----------



## xlakatex (Jul 22, 2008)

very cute! the shape works really well with ur eyes!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 22, 2008)

That is a gorgeous look! Loves it!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Jul 23, 2008)

looks absolutlyyy gorgeous
& you have lovely skinn!






 x x


----------



## mslips (Jul 24, 2008)

are those your real lashes, cuz my gosh!! they are super long!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_are those your real lashes, cuz my gosh!! they are super long!_

 
Yep, 100%! Thanks!


----------



## iliang25 (Jul 24, 2008)

great look!!! it's so pretty!!!


----------



## Dommie (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Yep, 100%! Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








Your lashes are smoking hot you lucky girl


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 24, 2008)

I love this and your brows are soooooooo hot!


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jul 24, 2008)

wow i totally love your look! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ramieee (Jul 24, 2008)

the colors complement your skin perfectly~
and you have amazing lower lashes!! :0


----------



## Liz2286 (Jul 24, 2008)

I love it! I love all your FOTDs!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 9, 2008)

I love you looks... perfect yet again.  The glitter looks wicked.


----------

